# Best tool for prepping Grooved Cedar Split-Shake Siding?



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I've got a job coming up where the 110 yr old house has 18" Grooved Cedar Split-Shake Siding. In the past, the best tool I found for prepping has been wire-brushes, but I'm hoping for more of a, "feathered-edge", than what I can get from wire brushes. 

I'm not opposed to spending some money on good tools. I've looked at all of the Festool sanders and I've read through many forums, but can't find a definitive answer as to whether or not one of their specific sanders would work for this job. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to the most efficient way for me to go about this? Thanks in advance for your time and insight.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I tell the HO they're not going to look like new. We've used wire brushes, sanding sponges, and scrapers held at an angle. Never a power sander.
Just make sure to set the expectations really low! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't know of many power tools that won't remove the profile of the grooves. 

Maybe nylon impregnated brushes?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ya, I've tried just about everything that ya could stick in a drill, but nothing ever worked very well. 

I've already made it clear to the custy that if he were interested in making it look brand new he'd have to replace it or find a company who'd strip it with chems. Even told him if he found a company who could do both strip & paint, and he was interested in a showroom appearance, to go with them, since he'd prolly get a better deal. 

It's just crazy to me though, after 25 yrs of painting, this is the 1 kind of siding I have no answers for in regards to prep. Seems like every painter I've known says the best you can do is wire brush, bonding primer, and make sure to back-brush/roll. 




Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

After trying all sorts of contraptions for "Sidewall Shakes" AKA "Certigroove Shingles", we pretty much gave up. We even made some custom scrapers with a bunch of steel fingers. For clients who want them to look like new, there's an obvious solution.

Chemical stripping may be a close second.

The stuff should never be painted, IMHO.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've got a job coming up where the 110 yr old house has 18" Grooved Cedar Split-Shake Siding. In the past, the best tool I found for prepping has been wire-brushes, but I'm hoping for more of a, "feathered-edge", than what I can get from wire brushes.
> 
> I'm not opposed to spending some money on good tools. I've looked at all of the Festool sanders and I've read through many forums, but can't find a definitive answer as to whether or not one of their specific sanders would work for this job.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to the most efficient way for me to go about this? Thanks in advance for your time and insight.


Can you throw up a few pics to show what exactly your talking about? I'm thinking maybe a dremal sander, buy those things are so little

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

View attachment 24790



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Can you throw up a few pics to show what exactly your talking about? I'm thinking maybe a dremal sander, buy those things are so little
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app












OK, ya beat me by a minute.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The problem is when there's a buildup of paint and some of it fails. It looks nasty, and there is no easy fix.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> The problem is when there's a buildup of paint and some of it fails. It looks nasty, and there is no easy fix.



Agreed. The only, "trick", (if you could even call it that), is to scrape the underneath side first, since the majority of failure happens on the lower half, loose paint will often jump off the boards. Still left with the whole, "no way to feather the edge" thing though. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah I did a house like that a few years ago. Looked like garbage, some boards had 50+ years of paint, some new, some half flaked off.

If still think a dremal tool would work best. They have a mini power scrapper attachment

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

An aggressive deck brush with the grain.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Yeah I did a house like that a few years ago. Looked like garbage, some boards had 50+ years of paint, some new, some half flaked off.
> 
> If still think a dremal tool would work best. They have a mini power scrapper attachment
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Once you start with something that slow and labor intensive, it become cheaper to replace the shingles.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We spray Rock Miracle on those shakes. Wait 15-20 mins, power wash it off. Most of the finish comes off with two applications.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

How do you contain it? This is an old home, gobs of lead. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

House that we do that on don't contain lead. If they did, scrape off the Rock Miracle then wash it to neutralize it


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe hiding it with a high-build primer?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ro7all said:


> hi, i have grooved cedar sidewall shingles, and it appears that you have used this method successfully, "We spray Rock Miracle on those shakes. Wait 15-20 mins, power wash it off. Most of the finish comes off with two applications." , i would like to get more details about how you did this and were to purchase materials used. thank you , Ron .
> 
> i live in Ohio.


Though Troy is still an active member, and may respond, I'm just giving you a head's up that this is an 8 year old thread, so...


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've got a job coming up where the 110 yr old house has 18" Grooved Cedar Split-Shake Siding. In the past, the best tool I found for prepping has been wire-brushes, but I'm hoping for more of a, "feathered-edge", than what I can get from wire brushes.
> 
> I'm not opposed to spending some money on good tools. I've looked at all of the Festool sanders and I've read through many forums, but can't find a definitive answer as to whether or not one of their specific sanders would work for this job.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as to the most efficient way for me to go about this? Thanks in advance for your time and insight.


If you are still interested.......you might find a good janitorial supply store near you. Go there and look at whatever "grit" brushes they have. Buy several and try them out.

futtyos


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

futtyos said:


> If you are still interested.......you might find a good janitorial supply store near you. Go there and look at whatever "grit" brushes they have. Buy several and try them out.
> 
> futtyos


Thanks, but I made it work, (back in 2014).

I don't think I ever posted any pics of the home, so I think I might.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Thanks, but I made it work, (back in 2014).
> 
> I don't think I ever posted any pics of the home, so I think I might.


Well, now that you've made us wait 8 years. We'll be expecting pictures now.


----------

